# A grooming plea



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry, hope you lot don't get fed up with me going on about grooming, but I have had a couple of older pups in recently that have been really scared of the noises of the dryers and clippers - owners expected to be able to groom them themselves but of course hadn't realised quite how hard it gets, especially in the wet and muddy weather.....anyway, those of you with young pups or those just about to get them - Please check out your local groomers and see if you can book a socialisation visit, you don't have to have anything taken off at all but it is so good for them to visit when still very young as it is just one more experience as part of their socialisation, if you never need to take them again then you haven't lost anything - just check it is a happy friendly place first. And again when brushing don't forget to check with a comb - this dog had quite a short coat already but this matted area was still missed - and its even easier to miss them under a much longer coat....


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I got started on getting used to the noise of the clippers by holding a spin toothbrush close to her. Kind of the same noise but not so loud. (no Fairlie it wasn't the one I use myself).


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

How did you know I was going to ask that?

Dawn your grooming advice is very good. I do do Rufus myself but he started with a real groomer. Now that I am over the top with other things chances are good he'll need to go back to one soon and it would be a nightmare for him if he didn't know what was happening.


----------



## Lorac (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi Dawn, This is probably a silly question, but do the combs vary very much and, if so, what would you recommend? Mutley is only five months old and his coat is not overly thick, but quite curly. I brush him most days, but would like to do a more thorough job.


----------

